# Looking for Project / Proposal Writer



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

this is not really a job advertisement and should not be mistaken for one. 

I am looking for someone to write up proposals for economy and training projects to be presented to government ministries in SEA. 

Previous experience in this might include ngo work. 

the project would be a collaboration.


----------

